# Does Aqua Inspiration carries Shirakura brand ??!



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

*EDIT: I changed my mind, I'll wait till July when I'll be coming to Toronto.*

I'd like to know if AI or any petshop in GTA carries the Shirakura Chi Ebi and Shirakura Ebi Dama for shrimps.

I'm gonna try to find someone from GTA to help me by bringing to Montreal some ADA/Netlea shrimp soil and I'd like to get some Shirakura as well.

So can I find this food anywhere in GTA ?!?

Thanks.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Get them to put it on the Grey Coach bus and pick it up at the terminal station! You should be able to get a bag of the soil etc in a box! Put the food in there too. Menagerie sells Shirakura food and the baby food too. JamesRen used to have the Ebi dama I believe, maybe check with him.


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

James has both Shirakura Chi Ebi and Shirakura Ebi Dama.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Menagerie sells Shirakura food and the baby food too. .


long gone.... no plans for restocking


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

did you PM jamesren?

AFAIK he still has stock.

AI hasn't taken possession yet but I am certain it will be soon.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Alexpatrascu said:


> I'd like to know if AI or any petshop in GTA carries the Shirakura Chi Ebi and Shirakura Ebi Dama for shrimps.
> Thanks.





J-P said:


> AI hasn't taken possession yet but I am certain it will be soon.


real soon.

within a couple of weeks I'd say. right J-P?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Beijing08 said:


> real soon.
> 
> within a couple of weeks I'd say. right J-P?


Hopefully soon


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok guys, thanks for your input.

/topic


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

it will be there this week.


----------

